# Generador de Stereo



## Jaime Roberto (Dic 20, 2006)

Hola:

Alguien tendra por ahi el diagrama a bloques basico del generador stereo para FM y su corresp teoria.

No necesito esquematico, solo bloques.

El asunto es que pretendo diseñar un generador stereo usando tec VST y necesito conocer los modulos de bloque y su teoria para emularlos con software.

Gracias


----------



## Gonzakpo (Dic 24, 2006)

Mira en su momento me lo sabia bien. Pero ahora no recuerdo exactamente.

Hasta donde yo se, lo que se hace es transmitir un canal como si fuera mono (L+R), y desplazado en frecuencia se transmite el resultado de L-R (la resta del canal izquierdo con el derecho).
El receptor al recibir las dos señales las combina obteniendo los dos canales por separado, L y R. 
No se bien porque se hace asi, pero debe tener una explicacion logica. Lo interesante de todo esto, es destacar como el hombre intenta "parchear" las tecnologias existentes sin dejarlas obsoletas.
A lo que me refiero es que en su momento, como todas las radios eran MONO no podian aparecer con una norma que deje obsoletas a todas la radios existentes hasta ese entonces. Entonces siguieron transmitiendo la señal mono como lo venian haciendo, pero agregaron el segundo canal desplazado en frecuencia. Entonces las radios MONO seguian andando porque ni se enteraban de que habia otra señal.
Algo similar paso con la television. Me parece interesantisimo la historia de la electronica.

Aca encontre una web donde explican, pero no la lei. No se que tal estara:
http://www.electronica2000.com/temas/fm_estereo.htm

Pero debe haber muchas otras. 

Suerte en tu proyecto!


----------



## Gonzakpo (Dic 24, 2006)

Ah, y aca hay un circuito de un encoder stereo

http://www.electronics-diy.com/stereo_encoder.php


----------

